

A short film on corporate espionage and cyber security - d0ne
http://www.deloitte.com/view/en_GB/uk/services/audit/enterprise-risk-services/aaeeeb6f047b3310VgnVCM2000001b56f00aRCRD.htm

======
d0ne
A nice non-technical overview of the problem. I'm not affiliated with
Deloitte.

